# Reptile show in southampton!!



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

grange reptiles has got a reptile show coming up this saturday night missed the last one but heard there will be a very good turn out, deciding whether to bring along my beardie or not?? will be my first reptile show cant wait! for more info Grange Reptiles - Welcome

cheers ed


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Gonna tell my brother about this! He lives in Dorset and has some Royals and Boas so I'm sure he'll be interested in this!

Kelsey


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

I SHALL BE THERE .. with camera in hand and taking snaps  ... i <3 grange reps


----------



## krisnsam (Apr 6, 2010)

have been on their website and cant find a time have you any ideas?


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

spikemu said:


> I SHALL BE THERE .. with camera in hand and taking snaps  ... i <3 grange reps





are you bringing ur reptiles??


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn im going there sunday to pick up a female green tree monitor :gasp:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I made the pilgrimage to Grange to pick up a Tokay. Cracking shop with some really nice reptiles on display. Worth the trip just for that!


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Will be up north at Doncaster this weekend.


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

krisnsam said:


> have been on their website and cant find a time have you any ideas?



jus been up there and they said it starts bout 5 or 6 sat nyt! he said last year there was easily over 250 people, am going to take my bearded dragon are you taking anything

cheers ed


----------

